
Ubuntu Security Podcast: Best Infosec Books - padraic7a
https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-63/
======
padraic7a
Ubuntu Security Podcast is a weekly podcast discussing the latest updates and
developments from the Ubuntu Security Team. It discusses the weekly bug fixes
the team implement which might interest you if you're technical enough. I'm
not, and what I like about it is the chattier discussions between the two
hosts.

In this episode Joe and Alex discuss their recommended reading list for
infosec beginners and practitioners. This section starts at 10:17.

    
    
        - Red Team Field Manual | Ben Clark
        - Head First Programming
        - Linux System Administrators Handbook | Nemeth, et al
        - Robert Seacord’s Secure Coding in C/C++
        - CERT Resilience Management Model (CERT-RMM)
        - The Code Book | Simon Singh
        - The Tao of Network Security Monitoring: Beyond Intrusion Detection | Richard Bejtlich
        - The Cuckoos Egg | Cliff Stoll
        - Linux Pro Magazine
        - Black Hat Python | Justin Seitz
        - Hacking: The Art Of Exploitation | Jon Erickson

